# Bauman



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2017)

[h=2]PARLAMI D'AMORE[/h][h=1]Bauman: "Le emozioni passano i sentimenti vanno coltivati"[/h][h=3]Non conosciamo più la gioia delle cose durevoli, frutto di lavoro. Il grande sociologo spiega come i legami siano stati sostituiti dalle "connessioni". E aggiunge: "Ogni relazione rimane unica: non si può imparare a voler bene". Disconnettersi è solo un gioco. Farsi amici offline richiede impegno[/h]_di RAFFAELLA DE SANTIS_ 





Immagine di Gipi







Amarsi e rimanere insieme tutta la vita. Un tempo, qualche generazione fa, non solo era possibile, ma era la norma. Oggi, invece, è diventato una rarità, una scelta invidiabile o folle, a seconda dei punti di vista. Zygmunt Bauman sull'argomento è tornato più volte (lo fa anche nel suo ultimo libro Cose che abbiamo in comune, pubblicato da Laterza). I suoi lavori sono ricchi di considerazioni sul modo di vivere le relazioni: oggi siamo esposti a mille tentazioni e rimanere fedeli certo non è più scontato, ma diventa una maniera per sottrarre almeno i sentimenti al dissipamento rapido del consumo. Amore liquido, uscito nel 2003, partiva proprio da qui, dalla nostra lacerazione tra la voglia di provare nuove emozioni e il bisogno di un amore autentico.

*Cos'è che ci spinge a cercare sempre nuove storie?*
"Il bisogno di amare ed essere amati, in una continua ricerca di appagamento, senza essere mai sicuri di essere stati soddisfatti abbastanza. L'amore liquido è proprio questo: un amore diviso tra il desiderio di emozioni e la paura del legame".

*Dunque siamo condannati a vivere relazioni brevi o all'infedeltà...*
"Nessuno è "condannato". Di fronte a diverse possibilità sta a noi scegliere. Alcune scelte sono più facili e altre più rischiose. Quelle apparentemente meno impegnative sono più semplici rispetto a quelle che richiedono sforzo e sacrificio".

*Eppure lei ha vissuto un amore duraturo, quello con sua moglie Janina, scomparsa due anni fa.*
"L'amore non è un oggetto preconfezionato e pronto per l'uso. È affidato alle nostre cure, ha bisogno di un impegno costante, di essere ri-generato, ri-creato e resuscitato ogni giorno. Mi creda, l'amore ripaga quest'attenzione meravigliosamente. Per quanto mi riguarda (e spero sia stato così anche per Janina) posso dirle: come il vino, il sapore del nostro amore è migliorato negli anni".

*Oggi viviamo più relazioni nell'arco di una vita. Siamo più liberi o solo più impauriti?*
"Libertà e sicurezza sono valori entrambi necessari, ma sono in conflitto tra loro. Il prezzo da pagare per una maggiore sicurezza è una minore libertà e il prezzo di una maggiore libertà è una minore sicurezza. La maggior parte delle persone cerca di trovare un equilibrio, quasi sempre invano".

*Lei però è invecchiato insieme a sua moglie: come avete affrontato la noia della quotidianità? Invecchiare insieme è diventato fuori moda?*
"È la prospettiva dell'invecchiare ad essere ormai fuori moda, identificata con una diminuzione delle possibilità di scelta e con l'assenza di "novità". Quella "novità" che in una società di consumatori è stata elevata al più alto grado della gerarchia dei valori e considerata la chiave della felicità. Tendiamo a non tollerare la routine, perché fin dall'infanzia siamo stati abituati a rincorrere oggetti "usa e getta", da rimpiazzare velocemente. Non conosciamo più la gioia delle cose durevoli, frutto dello sforzo e di un lavoro scrupoloso".

*Abbiamo finito per trasformare i sentimenti in merci. Come possiamo ridare all'altro la sua unicità?*
"Il mercato ha fiutato nel nostro bisogno disperato di amore l'opportunità di enormi profitti. E ci alletta con la promessa di poter avere tutto senza fatica: soddisfazione senza lavoro, guadagno senza sacrificio, risultati senza sforzo, conoscenza senza un processo di apprendimento. L'amore richiede tempo ed energia. Ma oggi ascoltare chi amiamo, dedicare il nostro tempo ad aiutare l'altro nei momenti difficili, andare incontro ai suoi bisogni e desideri più che ai nostri, è diventato superfluo: comprare regali in un negozio è più che sufficiente a ricompensare la nostra mancanza di compassione, amicizia e attenzione. Ma possiamo comprare tutto, non l'amore. Non troveremo l'amore in un negozio. L'amore è una fabbrica che lavora senza sosta, ventiquattro ore al giorno e sette giorni alla settimana".

*Forse accumuliamo relazioni per evitare i rischi dell'amore, come se la "quantità" ci rendesse immuni dell'esclusività dolorosa dei rapporti.*
"È così. Quando ciò che ci circonda diventa incerto, l'illusione di avere tante "seconde scelte", che ci ricompensino dalla sofferenza della precarietà, è invitante. Muoversi da un luogo all'altro (più promettente perché non ancora sperimentato) sembra più facile e allettante che impegnarsi in un lungo sforzo di riparazione delle imperfezioni della dimora attuale, per trasformarla in una vera e propria casa e non solo in un posto in cui vivere. "L'amore esclusivo" non è quasi mai esente da dolori e problemi  -  ma la gioia è nello sforzo comune per superarli".

*In un mondo pieno di tentazioni, possiamo resistere? E perché?*
"È richiesta una volontà molto forte per resistere. Emmanuel Lévinas ha parlato della "tentazione della tentazione". È lo stato dell'"essere tentati" ciò che in realtà desideriamo, non l'oggetto che la tentazione promette di consegnarci. Desideriamo quello stato, perché è un'apertura nella routine. Nel momento in cui siamo tentati ci sembra di essere liberi: stiamo già guardando oltre la routine, ma non abbiamo ancora ceduto alla tentazione, non abbiamo ancora raggiunto il punto di non ritorno. Un attimo più tardi, se cediamo, la libertà svanisce e viene sostituita da una nuova routine. La tentazione è un'imboscata nella quale tendiamo a cadere gioiosamente e volontariamente".

*Lei però scrive: "Nessuno può sperimentare due volte lo stesso amore e la stessa morte ". Ci si innamora una sola volta nella vita?*
"Non esiste una regola. Il punto è che ogni singolo amore, come ogni morte, è unico. Per questa ragione, nessuno può "imparare ad amare", come nessuno può "imparare a morire". Benché molti di noi sognino di farlo e non manca chi provi a insegnarlo a pagamento ".

*Nel '68 si diceva: "Vogliamo tutto e subito". Il nostro desiderio di appagamento immediato è anche figlio di quella stagione?*
"Il 1968 potrebbe essere stato un punto d'inizio, ma la nostra dedizione alla gratificazione istantanea e senza legami è il prodotto del mercato, che ha saputo capitalizzare la nostra attitudine a vivere il presente".

*I "legami umani" in un mondo che consuma tutto sono un intralcio?*
"Sono stati sostituiti dalle "connessioni". Mentre i legami richiedono impegno, "connettere" e "disconnettere" è un gioco da bambini. Su Facebook si possono avere centinaia di amici muovendo un dito. Farsi degli amici offline è più complicato. Ciò che si guadagna in quantità si perde in qualità. Ciò che si guadagna in facilità (scambiata per libertà) si perde in sicurezza".

*Lei e Janina avete mai attraversato una crisi?*
"Come potrebbe essere diversamente? Ma fin dall'inizio abbiamo deciso che lo stare insieme, anche se difficile, è incomparabilmente meglio della sua alternativa. Una volta presa questa decisione, si guarda anche alla più terribile crisi coniugale come a una sfida da affrontare. L'esatto contrario della dichiarazione meno rischiosa: "Viviamo insieme e vediamo come va...". In questo caso, anche un'incomprensione prende la dimensione di una catastrofe seguita dalla tentazione di porre termine alla storia, abbandonare l'oggetto difettoso, cercare soddisfazione da un'altra parte ".

*Il vostro è stato un amore a prima vista?*
"Sì, le feci una proposta di matrimonio e, nove giorni dopo il nostro primo incontro, lei accettò. Ma c'è voluto molto di più per far durare il nostro amore, e farlo crescere, per 62 anni".
© Riproduzione riservata (_20 novembre 2012_) Tutti gli articoli


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2017)

*Molti argomenti*

Mi ha colpito questo:

*Forse accumuliamo relazioni per evitare i rischi dell'amore, come se la "quantità" ci rendesse immuni dell'esclusività dolorosa dei rapporti.
"È così. Quando ciò che ci circonda diventa incerto, l'illusione di avere tante "seconde scelte", che ci ricompensino dalla sofferenza della precarietà, è invitante. Muoversi da un luogo all'altro (più promettente perché non ancora sperimentato) sembra più facile e allettante che impegnarsi in un lungo sforzo di riparazione delle imperfezioni della dimora attuale, per trasformarla in una vera e propria casa e non solo in un posto in cui vivere. "L'amore esclusivo" non è quasi mai esente da dolori e problemi - ma la gioia è nello sforzo comune per superarli".

In un mondo pieno di tentazioni, possiamo resistere? E perché?
"È richiesta una volontà molto forte per resistere. Emmanuel Lévinas ha parlato della "tentazione della tentazione". È lo stato dell'"essere tentati" ciò che in realtà desideriamo, non l'oggetto che la tentazione promette di consegnarci. Desideriamo quello stato, perché è un'apertura nella routine. Nel momento in cui siamo tentati ci sembra di essere liberi: stiamo già guardando oltre la routine, ma non abbiamo ancora ceduto alla tentazione, non abbiamo ancora raggiunto il punto di non ritorno. Un attimo più tardi, se cediamo, la libertà svanisce e viene sostituita da una nuova routine. La tentazione è un'imboscata nella quale tendiamo a cadere gioiosamente e volontariamente".*


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2017)

*Il piacere della tentazione*

Essere tentati significa avere trovato chi ci vuole e se qualcuno ci vuol da impegnati significa che vuole proprio noi, così come siamo, imperfetti, così imperfetti da essere dei traditori.
E ci vuole senza alcun tipo di vantaggio di sicurezze.
Inebriante, no?


----------



## ologramma (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Essere tentati significa avere trovato chi ci vuole e se qualcuno ci vuol da impegnati significa che vuole proprio noi, così come siamo, imperfetti, così imperfetti da essere dei traditori.
> E ci vuole senza alcun tipo di vantaggio di sicurezze.
> *Inebriante,* no?


forse il momento vissuto con l'altra si ma poi si torna alla realtà e la vita, nel mio caso, ritorna come era prima con la consapevolezza che tutto può succedere anche se io ero categorico che non mi sarebbe capitato e come dice il proverbio :mai dire mai.
Brunè come avrai capito non uso molto la parola con cui è intitolato il forum non mi piace , ricordi la signorina tebe che parlò di quella trasmissione Alta Infedeltà?
Be vedere certe storie con sotterfugi tante volte mi indignano perchè mi metto dall'altra parte  e penso alla loro sofferenza  quindi pensando della mia mi dico : rifletti e convivi con questo segreto


----------



## Diletta (8 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse il momento vissuto con l'altra si* ma poi si torna alla realtà e la vita, nel mio caso, ritorna come era prima *con la consapevolezza che tutto può succedere anche se io ero categorico che non mi sarebbe capitato e come dice il proverbio :mai dire mai.
> Brunè come avrai capito non uso molto la parola con cui è intitolato il forum non mi piace , ricordi la signorina tebe che parlò di quella trasmissione Alta Infedeltà?
> Be vedere certe storie con sotterfugi tante volte mi indignano perchè mi metto dall'altra parte  e penso alla loro sofferenza  quindi pensando della mia mi dico : rifletti e convivi con questo segreto



Di primo acchito leggo un che di rassegnazione malinconica per il ritorno alla vita reale...e questo è un pensiero disturbante che si fa strada spesso nella mente dei traditi.
Pertanto: fai benissimo a convivere con il tuo segreto, che, se rivelato, seminerebbe solo distruzione, ma tu lo sai bene


----------



## Diletta (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Essere tentati significa avere trovato chi ci vuole e se qualcuno ci vuol da impegnati significa che vuole proprio noi, così come siamo, imperfetti, così imperfetti da essere dei traditori.
> E ci vuole senza alcun tipo di vantaggio di sicurezze.
> *Inebriante, *no?


Per me no, per nulla inebriante.
Certo che vuole proprio noi, ma solo per "divertirsi" come si diceva ai nostri tempi, ma che non passerà mai di moda, perché di questo si tratta.
Io non trovo tutto questo compiacimento su una mera attrazione fisica...


----------



## ologramma (8 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Di primo acchito leggo un che di rassegnazione malinconica per il ritorno alla vita reale...e questo è un pensiero disturbante che si fa strada spesso nella mente dei traditi.
> Pertanto: fai benissimo a convivere con il tuo segreto, che, se rivelato, seminerebbe solo distruzione, ma tu lo sai bene


eccome se ce lo so ,mica so scemo


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Essere tentati significa avere trovato chi ci vuole e se qualcuno ci vuol da impegnati significa che vuole proprio noi, così come siamo, imperfetti, così imperfetti da essere dei traditori.
> E ci vuole senza alcun tipo di vantaggio di sicurezze.
> Inebriante, no?


Mah....... 

Io direi "umano" ....

Ho letto anche cose che condivido, ma......

La tentazione nacque davanti a un albero di mele con 2 seminudi che ragionavano su una mela da cogliere o meno

È umanità.

Come anche resistere alla tentazione può (e deve) esser bello... 

Il problema che io vedo è quando da "bello" si trasforma in "giusto"

E in quel caso tutto quel che leggo sopra mi comincia a far acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## iosolo (8 Giugno 2017)

_È richiesta una volontà molto forte  per resistere. Emmanuel Lévinas ha parlato della "tentazione della  tentazione". È lo stato dell'"essere tentati" ciò che in realtà  desideriamo, non l'oggetto che la tentazione promette di consegnarci.  Desideriamo quello stato, perché è un'apertura nella routine. Nel  momento in cui siamo tentati ci sembra di essere liberi: stiamo già  guardando oltre la routine, ma non abbiamo ancora ceduto alla  tentazione, non abbiamo ancora raggiunto il punto di non ritorno. Un  attimo più tardi, se cediamo, la libertà svanisce e viene sostituita da  una nuova routine. La tentazione è un'imboscata nella quale tendiamo a  cadere gioiosamente e volontariamente".

_Io ho trovato molto questo. 

La tentazione di essere tentati, come simbolo di libertà. 

Sono libero, posso fare quello che voglio, nessuno mi metterà in gabbia... e poi appena hai passato quel punto sei in una nuova gabbia. 


_
_


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse il momento vissuto con l'altra si ma poi si torna alla realtà e la vita, nel mio caso, ritorna come era prima con la consapevolezza che tutto può succedere anche se io ero categorico che non mi sarebbe capitato e come dice il proverbio :mai dire mai.
> Brunè come avrai capito non uso molto la parola con cui è intitolato il forum non mi piace , ricordi la signorina tebe che parlò di quella trasmissione Alta Infedeltà?
> Be vedere certe storie con sotterfugi tante volte mi indignano perchè mi metto dall'altra parte  e penso alla loro sofferenza  quindi pensando della mia mi dico : rifletti e convivi con questo segreto


Comunque conservi il ricordo di una botta di autostima.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per me no, per nulla inebriante.
> Certo che vuole proprio noi, ma solo per "divertirsi" come si diceva ai nostri tempi, ma che non passerà mai di moda, perché di questo si tratta.
> Io non trovo tutto questo compiacimento su una mera attrazione fisica...


Dipende.
Se ci provasse Raoul Bova la botta di autostima l'avresti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.......
> 
> Io direi "umano" ....
> 
> ...


Per me è più inebriante la tentazione del senso di potere di sentirmi superiore alla tentazione.
Ognuno ha le sue tentazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> _È richiesta una volontà molto forte  per resistere. Emmanuel Lévinas ha parlato della "tentazione della  tentazione". È lo stato dell'"essere tentati" ciò che in realtà  desideriamo, non l'oggetto che la tentazione promette di consegnarci.  Desideriamo quello stato, perché è un'apertura nella routine. Nel  momento in cui siamo tentati ci sembra di essere liberi: stiamo già  guardando oltre la routine, ma non abbiamo ancora ceduto alla  tentazione, non abbiamo ancora raggiunto il punto di non ritorno. Un  attimo più tardi, se cediamo, la libertà svanisce e viene sostituita da  una nuova routine. La tentazione è un'imboscata nella quale tendiamo a  cadere gioiosamente e volontariamente".
> 
> _Io ho trovato molto questo.
> 
> ...


Sì, bello.
Una breve intervista, ma ricca.
Certo è Bauman mica Totti.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è più inebriante la tentazione del senso di potere di sentirmi superiore alla tentazione.
> Ognuno ha le sue tentazioni.



Beh.. anche x me.

Resistere a una "tentazione" non ha x me, di x se, nulla di attraente, se non in misura di un qualche piacere a resistere, che appunto va ricercato e focalizzato

È una cosa che io x dire provo con il sesso

"Resistere" alla tentazione di tirar giù le mutandine per me è molto piacevole, 

Ci son quelle che manco se le mettono le mutandine, per cui immagino sia x loro (e x chi vi si accompagna) una forma di "piacere" totalmente sconosciuto.

Poca maledetta e subito :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Se ci provasse Raoul Bova la botta di autostima l'avresti.



Se mi capita qualcuno che gli somiglia ti faccio sapere...


----------



## iosolo (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende.Se ci provasse Raoul Bova la botta di autostima l'avresti.


Naaaaa Raoul Bova noooo! Tra l'altro dopo la separazione con la moglie lo trovo insopportabile...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Naaaaa Raoul Bova noooo! Tra l'altro dopo la separazione con la moglie lo trovo insopportabile...


Un gatto di marmo
Prima che capisce che fare ti è passata la voglia :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque conservi il ricordo di una botta di autostima.


eccome se la ricordo ancora la memoria non è finita


----------



## iosolo (8 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un gatto di marmo
> Prima che capisce che fare ti è passata la voglia :rotfl:


Più caldo è bello ma nn balla... anche quando parla, uuuuu che due scatole. 
Anche la scelta della modella figa e più giovane non hanno fatto altro che alimentare in me l'idea di un bello senza cervello. 

Sarà che io più che degli attori di solito mi innamoro dei personaggi. 
Un attore che mi intriga anche fuori dal personaggio non mi viene in mente... ora ci penso!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Più caldo è bello ma nn balla... anche quando parla, uuuuu che due scatole.
> Anche la scelta della modella figa e più giovane non hanno fatto altro che alimentare in me l'idea di un bello senza cervello.
> 
> Sarà che io più che degli attori di solito mi innamoro dei personaggi.
> Un attore che mi intriga anche fuori dal personaggio non mi viene in mente... ora ci penso!



Amendola se parliamo di attori italiani
Javier Bardem per gli stranieri
Potrei fare follie


----------



## iosolo (8 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amendola se parliamo di attori italiani
> Javier Bardem per gli stranieri
> Potrei fare follie


Amendola nemmeno. 
Forse Claudio Santamaria per gli italiani, con quello sguardo schivo. Parla poco e fa il suo lavoro. 
Richard Armitage, inglese, con eleganza inglese... con uno sguardo fermo e una voce da urlo. 

Ops siamo OT molto OT.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amendola se parliamo di attori italiani
> Javier Bardem per gli stranieri
> Potrei fare follie


Johnny Depp


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se mi capita qualcuno che gli somiglia ti faccio sapere...





iosolo ha detto:


> Naaaaa Raoul Bova noooo! Tra l'altro dopo la separazione con la moglie lo trovo insopportabile...





farfalla ha detto:


> Un gatto di marmo
> Prima che capisce che fare ti è passata la voglia :rotfl:


È un nome esemplificativo, metteteci chi volete Biagio Antonacci, Ligabue o Alvaro Vitali, dipende dai gusti.


----------



## Foglia (8 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Naaaaa Raoul Bova noooo! Tra l'altro dopo la separazione con la moglie lo trovo insopportabile...


Perfetto. Lasciatelo pure a me


----------



## Divì (10 Giugno 2017)

*
"Libertà e sicurezza sono valori entrambi necessari, ma sono in conflitto tra loro. Il prezzo da pagare per una maggiore sicurezza è una minore libertà e il prezzo di una maggiore libertà è una minore sicurezza. La maggior parte delle persone cerca di trovare un equilibrio, quasi sempre invano".

"È la prospettiva dell'invecchiare ad essere ormai fuori moda, identificata con una diminuzione delle possibilità di scelta e con l'assenza di "novità". Quella "novità" che in una società di consumatori è stata elevata al più alto grado della gerarchia dei valori e considerata la chiave della felicità. Tendiamo a non tollerare la routine, perché fin dall'infanzia siamo stati abituati a rincorrere oggetti "usa e getta", da rimpiazzare velocemente. Non conosciamo più la gioia delle cose durevoli, frutto dello sforzo e di un lavoro scrupoloso".

Quando ciò che ci circonda diventa incerto, l'illusione di avere tante "seconde scelte", che ci ricompensino dalla sofferenza della precarietà, è invitante. Muoversi da un luogo all'altro (più promettente perché non ancora sperimentato) sembra più facile e allettante che impegnarsi in un lungo sforzo di riparazione delle imperfezioni della dimora attuale, per trasformarla in una vera e propria casa e non solo in un posto in cui vivere. "L'amore esclusivo" non è quasi mai esente da dolori e problemi  -  ma la gioia è nello sforzo comune per superarli".

"Il 1968 potrebbe essere stato un punto d'inizio, ma la nostra dedizione alla gratificazione istantanea e senza legami è il prodotto del mercato, che ha saputo capitalizzare la nostra attitudine a vivere il presente".


*Seguo Bauman da tempo e ho avuto l'onore di assistere dal vivo ad una sua conferenza nel 2016.

Questi sono secondo me i passaggi salienti.

Penso che l'istinto a soddisfare ogni bisogno, a godere della fruibilità del piacere sia connaturato, ma non all'umanità, ma ai bambini, ai neonati: loro sì, perché ancora non sono stati _educati_ alla vita, alle relazioni, alla dignità del lavoro, all'importanza dell'impegno e alla soddisfazione che deriva dal portare a termine una fatica con gioia.

Quindi mi sento di dire che ciò che manca nel nostro mondo è l'educazione: cioè la capacità di e-ducere, portar fuori dall'infanzia adulti capaci. E di questo il grande bengodi del mercato si è approfittato, alimentando il rifiuto del futuro barattato con un effimero presente dove la morte non esiste.

Bauman la chiamava la sindrome del Titanic: balliamo mentre affondiamo, consumiamo soldi che non abbiamo, bruciamo emozioni, e siamo sempre più soli.

E sì, credo anche io che il 68 sia stato l'inizio del ballo......


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> *
> "Libertà e sicurezza sono valori entrambi necessari, ma sono in conflitto tra loro. Il prezzo da pagare per una maggiore sicurezza è una minore libertà e il prezzo di una maggiore libertà è una minore sicurezza. La maggior parte delle persone cerca di trovare un equilibrio, quasi sempre invano".
> 
> "È la prospettiva dell'invecchiare ad essere ormai fuori moda, identificata con una diminuzione delle possibilità di scelta e con l'assenza di "novità". Quella "novità" che in una società di consumatori è stata elevata al più alto grado della gerarchia dei valori e considerata la chiave della felicità. Tendiamo a non tollerare la routine, perché fin dall'infanzia siamo stati abituati a rincorrere oggetti "usa e getta", da rimpiazzare velocemente. Non conosciamo più la gioia delle cose durevoli, frutto dello sforzo e di un lavoro scrupoloso".
> ...


Il sessantotto è stata una ribellione a quella tendenza insita nella società liberista e dei consumi che ....si è poi appropriata anche della ribellione. Basti vedere come la moda e l'industria dell'abbigliamento, solo per dire un aspetto senza addentrarmi negli aspetti più sociali o politici, si siano appropriate, normandoli e facendoli diventare produzione di massa, ti tutti i capi di abbigliamento inizialmente scelti dai giovani per rifiutare appunto una integrazione in quel mondo: dai jeans ai capi militari smessi, dall'eskimo agli anfibi, dallo stile hppie a quello in pelle.
Vedi Guccini "Eskimo"


Anche i bambini capiscono che giocare a pallone in un prato grande dei giardini o in mezzo alla strada è più libero, ma sono in balia di chi li può disturbare o può usurpare lo spazio, mentre nel campo dell'oratorio sono meno liberi perché devono rispettare le regole, ma pure gli altri e questo dà sicurezza.

Il problema è che per quanto riguarda i sentimenti siamo quasi tutti con una fame insaziabile derivata, forse, da vuoti antichi e cerchiamo di mangiare quello che possiamo, magari un toast vecchio e spugnoso o un bigmac , perché ci sembra di morire di fame...di amore.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2017)

Penso anche che lo stupore del tradito e il suo dolore siano molto nutrienti per il traditore che ne ricava quella prova di essere amato di cui aveva bisogno per la propria fame.


----------



## Lostris (10 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso anche che lo stupore del tradito e il suo dolore siano molto nutrienti per il traditore che ne ricava quella prova di essere amato di cui aveva bisogno per la propria fame.


A volte si scambia per amore ciò che non è.

Ci si può stupire e si può star male anche per orgoglio ferito, possessività frustrata, quieto vivere mandato all'aria, vergogna del giudizio altrui...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A volte si scambia per amore ciò che non è.
> 
> Ci si può stupire e si può star male anche per orgoglio ferito, possessività frustrata, quieto vivere mandato all'aria, vergogna del giudizio altrui...


Sì.
Può esserci tutto.
Ma al traditore tutto questo piace, poi vedranno insieme cosa fare.
Del resto anche la storia extra molto spesso non è così pregna di sentimenti.
O comunque è con una persona totalmente inaffidabile.


----------



## trilobita (11 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Più caldo è bello ma nn balla... anche quando parla, uuuuu che due scatole.
> Anche la scelta della modella figa e più giovane non hanno fatto altro che alimentare in me l'idea di un bello senza cervello.
> 
> Sarà che io più che degli attori di solito mi innamoro dei personaggi.
> Un attore che mi intriga anche fuori dal personaggio non mi viene in mente... ora ci penso!


Rocco Siffredi???


----------

